
Things that broke with the Opera 15 release due to the switch to Blink/Chromium - mathias
https://gist.github.com/mathiasbynens/6077871
======
alipang
Opera 12 vs. 15 comparison on caniuse.
[http://caniuse.com/#compare=opera+12.1,opera+15](http://caniuse.com/#compare=opera+12.1,opera+15)

I was surprised to see large parts where the 12/15 feature lists are disjoint,
which is exciting, as hopefully the v12 features will be ported to 15, and
they'd be really strong.

As much nostalgia as I have for the Opera of the olden days, of which I was a
long time fan, I really like v15, using it now. Once they catch up from the
shift I think they're on their way to being the innovation leaders in browser
features once again.

~~~
Zikes
What would be the means for porting those v12 features to v15? Would they
contribute them to chromium/blink directly, such that Chrome would also
benefit?

------
PommeDeTerre
Most of those are pretty obscure or minor issues compared to the lack of
support for Linux. At least people on Windows or OS X can use this new version
of Opera, even if it is broken in many ways. Linux users don't even have that
option.

~~~
gizmogwai
Well, I have both a Windows box ann a Mac, but I am in no way upgrading to
Opera 15, at least not until they add back all the features that where the
real added value of Opera (Bookmarks, shortcuts, mail, link, note, DragonFly,
Grouped tabs,...)

~~~
mrweasel
Opera 15 is a step back if you where use to doing web development with the old
versions. DragonFly is missing in action, as you point out, but Opera was also
the last browser with good cookie management.

Simple things like being able to do a "manual" request isn't even there.

One of the things that really strikes me though is that NO ONE complains that
you can't add new search engines.

I've switch to Firefox, but it's not really what I want.

------
ancarda
[http://caniuse.com/#feat=forms](http://caniuse.com/#feat=forms)

Opera 12.1: Green (Full Support)

Opera 15: Yellow (Partial Support)

~~~
Wilya
A more synthetic overview:
[http://caniuse.com/#compare=opera+12.1,opera+15](http://caniuse.com/#compare=opera+12.1,opera+15)

------
sbierwagen
You can link to stylesheets in HTTP headers?

What's the benefit, faster page rendering?

